# Home made Smitty sled



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

Just thought I would share pics of my ice sled,. I have enjoyed all the pics you guys sent in, enhances the ice fishing season for me. Also gives me ideas to try things outside of my box. I made runners from .062 aluminum. Being retired from SHEET METAL LOCAL 33, helped with that. I really enjoy seeing everyones sleds, hubs, shanties,equipment etc.don't know what the addiction is, but its got me!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Outstanding Concept & Design.


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Outstanding Concept & Design.


Thanks John, gonna keep my eyes open for some snow skies, maybe make another one. anything to do with ice fishing, I like.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

That's a nice one ! Check the local thrift shops got the ones im going to use for mine for $2.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great build. 
What’s it weigh empty?


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

threeten said:


> Great build.
> What’s it weigh empty?


35 lbs. Made an axle out of all thread,used some small wheels I had laying around so I don"t have to drag it on gravel or cement.Put on or take off pretty quick. thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

tkbiker said:


> That's a nice one ! Check the local thrift shops got the ones im going to use for mine for $2.


been looking some, no luck. Love messing with this stuff,kinda makes my wiife scratch her head.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

As your son I scratch my head to, lol
We got to spend some time together ice fishing this winter , loved going over to Mogadore and messing around with all of our ice fishing gear . All in hopes of at least catching a few 6” perch . Lol


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

Bulldawg said:


> As your son I scratch my head to, lol
> We got to spend some time together ice fishing this winter , loved going over to Mogadore and messing around with all of our ice fishing gear . All in hopes of at least catching a few 6” perch . Lol


Great you and me getting out. You really mean catching 40 inch Perch.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Jesco said:


> Great you and me getting out. You really mean catching 40 inch Perch.


Where are you located? I have some downhill skis your welcome to.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Jesco said:


> 35 lbs. Made an axle out of all thread,used some small wheels I had laying around so I don"t have to drag it on gravel or cement.Put on or take off pretty quick. thanks for the reply.


Have an idea for a similar build with an aluminum frame and aluminum dowels. Like a flexible flier but aluminum. 
Yours is much easier and more rigid than my idea. 
Father in law has a sled dog style sled he’s offered me but never made up to the upper peninsula last year to pick it up. 
Again - great build and tight lines


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Where are you located? I have some downhill skis your welcome to.


Thank you so much,I am in Navarre,(Stark County).


----------



## Jesco (Feb 13, 2008)

threeten said:


> Have an idea for a similar build with an aluminum frame and aluminum dowels. Like a flexible flier but aluminum.
> Yours is much easier and more rigid than my idea.
> Father in law has a sled dog style sled he’s offered me but never made up to the upper peninsula last year to pick it up.
> Again - great build and tight lines


Thank you much, good luck fishing this year.


----------

